# Need information of BBA Course at IIPM



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Guys!
I am looking for info of the BBA course at IIPM.
I heard its a 3 year course and after working for 2 years after completion of course, I can get an MBA degree automatically.
Is it any good ?
It doesn't seem to be a Govt. Recoganised institute.
They don't give the degree themselves.
Is it safe to apply for ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Jan 10, 2009)

IIPM is the biggest fraud institute in India, search about it on net and u will come to know its a real fraud. 
best BBA I know of is from National university of Singapore, and nanyang university in a singapore.
u have one career, one life, invest in both, take a student loan and go for it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 11, 2009)

any details would be gladly appriciated.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

You;ll be much better served by doing a B.Com. and then MBA. (assuming you are a commerce student)


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Jan 11, 2009)

IIPM does not offer a BBA/MBA degree but the advt. says it makes u eligible for a BBA/MBA degree from some secon grade college of europe. and that BBA/MBA is not recognised in India.
the placement records of IIPM are all misleading.

1.5 yr back there was a big issue of IIPM with many leading personalities of MBA blogs(IIMA graduates), and some legal issues as well. due to false and misleading claims of IIPM.

NUS BBA is as good as a MBA in Asia/India. it is quite reputed in Asia pacific.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

read in pagalguy.com about "aye aye pee em"  

NUS is good for MBA and so HKUST...not sure about BBA though


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Jan 13, 2009)

NUS is more known more for BBA than for MBA in Asia Pacific. I already got a MBA admit in NUS but not going for it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 13, 2009)

^^Placements/Salary ? any idea on that ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 13, 2009)

whoa whoa whoa...wait.
I am mostly in hardware section but I am planning to do MBA from nmims. Here's some facts about IIPM
The degree is a fake. IIPM indirectly in marketing language claims that MBA degree is not legit. Take a magnifying glass and check the last line of their massive advertisement where it says "IIPM awards MBA degrees which is a non professional course". This proves it all. The degree is an overglorified toilet paper. They claim that they get their degree with a belgium college stamp. Belgium government does not recognise that college as a management college- so its completly worthless.
 In other words, MORONS will low percentage, lazy enough to prepare for real B school entrance tests and people who just need the MBA chaap to impress girls (lol there was a time it did, but now its a norm that many management people should take). There is a level of ethics that one needs to learn during his management life- IIPM and colleges belonging to same category does go ahead that ethics itself. A fraud is a fraud and people who are going for these kind of colleges even by knowing these facts are bigger frauds. If someone joins this college without a proper research, they need to learn the art of researching before doing anything in management. Other than the people who have their own business, many of them end up being Direct sales agents or within that planman media bandwagon.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to everybody for the information.

And no, I am a science student who is applying for various engineering collages for B.Tech and BE.
But I need something for backup if I don't make it to a good quality engineering collage in Computer Science stream hence I am applying for BBA.

Thats why I need some place with an easy enough examination (for me, easy means that I need to study less textbookish matter, and don't mind mathematical, oral and language level tests).

Any suggestions for some good BBA collages ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thanks to everybody for the information.
> 
> And no, I am a science student who is applying for various engineering collages for B.Tech and BE.
> But I need something for backup if I don't make it to a good quality engineering collage in Computer Science stream hence I am applying for BBA.
> ...



Why not B.Sc. or B.Com.? You won't have to study for that. At least in Delhi (I dunno about other cities), you do not have to study for them seperately, they only look for Board marks.
I think FMS in Delhi offers BBA, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry, B.Sc or B.Com are definitely out of bounds in my list.

Other than B.Tech/B.E, I am looking for BBA or Journalism, but the later two I want only if the institution is of a high standard. Otherwise I would just take B.Tech/B.E.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude keeping in Mind the current situation of Jobs & Engineers I'll frankly suggest you to go for a BBA & then for MBA
Few facts about engineers 
1)You won't get enough time to be at forums
2)You will cram everything written in books by so called foreign authors (like Y.K )
3)You'll spend about 3-7 Lakhs just for a stamp before your name 

The result of all this will be worthless and you'll, after studying so much have to go for an MBA degree 

Ok Dude this is Info I got from someone who's recent passed from IIPM
The placement info is 100% genuine
They have more than 95 % placement & you can check dat by visiting them
They are best if you really want an MBA not a degree  (Ya they have issues in past regarding affiliation ).If you are really looking forward for experience rather that just degree on a paper sheet you should definitely go for it

They have changed a lot in past few years
Remember go for institutes in major Metropolitan Cities in case you're .......!!!
Suggestion :Explore rather than just listening to people


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Feb 4, 2009)

yes being at IIPM will be a very good experience , go for the experience?????

and get a job based on ur experience during MBA.

I will prefer a reputed name such as National University of Singapore , Harvard, Columbia or IIM than a good experience...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 5, 2009)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> yes being at IIPM will be a very good experience , go for the experience?????
> 
> and get a job based on ur experience during MBA.
> 
> I will prefer a reputed name such as National University of Singapore , Harvard, Columbia or IIM than a good experience...


and you know how tough is to get admission in NIS or NUS for international students 

Its easy to say NIS, NUS is good, but its too hard to get admission.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Feb 6, 2009)

NUS is much easier than top American/European or Indian schools.

The effort required for NUS is 10% of that required for other top schools.

and remember-- in life nothing comes without hard work. there is no easy way out.

ok buddy.

and hard work has not killed anybody till now.

so relax.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

NUS has management too ? Well, I have a cousin there studying Engineering.


PS: Would be strange to go there because my Grandmother (dad's mom) was born there and hence a citizen of Singapore by birth and her father was a university professor there


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Feb 7, 2009)

NUS is a very big and reputed university . it has medicine, management, engineering etc.


----------

